# Boa Genetics Calculator Wanted



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ive been looking all over the web for decent genetic calculator for Boas but so far havent had any luck. Does anyone know a site that has one or where I can download one from. Thanks for any help given


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

RepCare - Genetic Calculator

There are others, but I must log out.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

paulh said:


> RepCare - Genetic Calculator
> 
> There are others, but I must log out.


Appears to be for Corn snakes ...


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

paulh said:


> RepCare - Genetic Calculator
> 
> There are others, but I must log out.





Zincubus said:


> Appears to be for Corn snakes ...


Corn snake and the German language are the defaults. Click on the UK flag to get an English language version. Then use the "Species select" pull down menu to choose boa constrictor, reticulated python, leopard gecko, etc.


----------

